# 1st time trapping...



## Bucko-Vestige (Jun 6, 2006)

I have an interloper who eats all my cat's food. It skeddadles when any human comes near, so I don't know sex, but it's a biggun (and black).

My cat prefers to be outside throughout the warmer months, so she has a bed and a bowl of dry food in our vestibule (old schoolhouse) with easy access in and out.

They seem to get along (no fights that I know of), but I'd like to be sure that my cat's health is not endangered by this unknown cat. I'd like to capture it in a havahart-style trap so it can be vetted. My wife tells me that it we caught it inside, our vestibule would become unlivable because the freaked cat would pee/poop/vomit/explode all over the place. 

Is that true? Or is there a technique to prevent that from happening? 

Nothing I have searched on has any indication of care to be taken other than protection of the the trapper from scatching/biting.

Thanks for your attention!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There are a couple of links at the top of this page. However, people usually set the humane traps outside. I would make certain that your vestibule is secure, and start feeding the feral cat outside--at the same time every night. Then don't feed the cat one feeding so that it will be very hungry. Camouflage the trap and use mackeral or other strong smelling fish. Stay nearby, so the cat is not traumatized too badly. Cover the trap to keep the cat quiet. Take the cat to the vet as soon as you can. 

I would not trap the cat inside. I think your wife is right. He will not be very happy, and might spray or urinate. However, if that's the only way you believe you can catch him, the only suggestion I have is to set down lots of plastic, surround the trap with it, camoflage the area, and get the trap out of the house and to the vet for neutering ASAP. I would put the trap in a corner; it will be easier to protect the area. He might not be feral; he could be a stray, in which case, I hope he will now have a home.

Thanks for caring!


----------

